# Un-Halloween



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey everybody,

Always glad to return to Haunt Forum, one of my favorite sites on the internet.

Last Halloween, after scrambling, working hard & preparing - 3 things happened.

1 - Two of my foggers clogged between the pretesting and Halloween night.

2 - My witches motor burnt out (which is my best guess - couldn't get it working after it stopped)

3 - My flying crank ghost got tangled up and toasted _that_ motor.

This year - I've found myself a little burnt from last years experience. So I think I'm going to cut back.

I certainly don't mean this thread to be a rant - so I'm trying for a positive spin!

The witch was a huge hit two years ago. But it only lasted that one year. Ran for a half hour last year and kaput.

1 - On my wiper motor in my witch - is there a way to test the motor some way other than pluggin it in and watching it NOT run?

2 - I want to try to fix my foggers - but do I have to tear them down to do so?

3 - My FCG got tangle somehow (it hung the same way it did 2 years ago) - so I'm a little baffled by this.

Anyway - need some good words of encouragement from a great bunch of folks.

Thanks as always! Edwood


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

man, don't give up we all have set backs I built a coffin this year I went to flip it on the saw horses and missed (smash) oooops <then the same day reassembling my hearse went to put the coach lite on ran a screw into the glass thank god for clear silicon keep on trucking we have obligaions to our admirars


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

It gets tough but the pay off is worth it.....I think we all get frustrated at times but when you get to see and hear all the reactions its worth it. On the "fix" sometimes its just easier to throw away the foggers and electric motors and start fresh. General I have found in my own experience its cheaper in the long run, both mentally and financially. Dont give up cause on Halloween you dont want to be mad when you miss out on what you enjoy!!!!!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd try a different power supply on the wiper motor. I burned one out a few years ago. the motor was totally fine, I just toasted the wall-wart power supply.

Hang in there! all those frustrating experiences are just the universe's way of make you a better, stronger haunter who makes fewer similar mistake in the future!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I did not think about the power supply... can I buy one anywhere?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Most Radio Shacks stores sell a 2A output 5 or 12V pack. If you want a slower running speed, consider a cheap PSP 2A supply from deal extreme. 2A might be enough. Most wall warts only go up to 1.5A


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

edwood saucer said:


> I did not think about the power supply... can I buy one anywhere?


Monster Guts


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> Monster Guts


That's where I'd look first. Dean gots da powerz.

ps - hey good to see you again!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - I will look there - thats where I bought my motors. Good to hear from you Rev.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

I built a motion activated pneumatic coffin afew years ago and after using it one year my back yard flooded and it was on the floor of my shed The motion detector, fog machine, speakers, various electrical components died. Pretty much everything in it was corroded and ruined. I was upset at first but this year I am making it into my fog chiller so all is good:jol: Don't give up we need all of the Halloween nuts around:devil:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

recycle reuse repurpose repair

my moto concerning all set backs break downs and acts of god


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hang in there edwood, never give up. I have a drop spider that i am almost done with and i went to hook it up today and found out the air solenoid doesnt work. I just ordered a new one from monster guts.I also had a column head popper that every time the head popped out and it reset, it would turn and the top of the column would come down at all different points. After a bunch of bad words and some brainstorming i came up with a solution and now it works flawlessly.We do need every great haunter that this world has to offer so stay with us edwood, the big day is almost here.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Aggghhhhhh!!!!! don't say that - I need another 3 months to complete (at least!)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Golly EdwoodSaucer, sorry you had such a traumatic Halloween. It is supposed to be fun so nothing wrong with scaling back.

I was cleaning my garage in preparation for my haunt a couple weeks ago, and was listening to my haunt cds trying to figure out what I was going to play this year. Well, my boombox went out on me. So that is my first set-back this year because I use it for my thunder track. CRAP!


----------



## FEAR (Apr 28, 2009)

I got frustrated with lack of help setting up and took an 8 year break, taking my nephew tot instead.. but hes older now and im back to haunting! I MISSED IT! the moral is... once a haunter, always a haunter


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Remember that which doesn't kill us...robs someone of great potential prop material.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I must say I agree with jaege - just think of all that potential prop material that gets burnt at crematoriums. It takes fuel to do that and contributes CO2 to global warming.

Far better to give us the raw material and lets us bury it for a while and then all we have to do is dig up our free props a year later!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm having the same type of season. My fogger, which was brand new, used on Halloween nite only, was dead when I took it out this week. My witch stirring mech, a bbq rotisserie motor, is dead, a air solenoid which was working fine is now leaking when closed, but that doesn't matter because my air compressor died yesterday. But it'll be alright cause I can still put on a costume and scare the sh*t out of people


----------

